# Pet Mouse Club



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This post may cause upset, so I'd like to clearly state my position before I post further. I have no problem with pet mice, or people breeding them. I'm a firm believer in people pursuing mousing in any way they see fit. I just want everyone to be happy in their hobby, because that's what hobbies are for 

I must admit I have been annoyed over recent months by the amount of people going on about how the NMC does not cater for pet mice. The NMC is aimed at breeding exhibition mice to the highest standard, that's what the club is _for_. I love the NMC, just as it is. If you have no interest in that, that's cool, but there's no reason to try and change the traditions of the club. It's like asking the British Beagle Welfare why they won't take in Yorkshire terriers. Yeah, they're both dog breeds, but the Beagle Welfare is for beagles. Or trying to enter and win the Derby with a shetland pony.

Instead of sitting around and bemoaning the fact that you can't show pet mice at NMC shows or that show mice are too big, or have ridiculous ears, or whatever, why don't a few pet people get together and start a club for showing pet-type mice?

Sarah xxx


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Good idea I love it


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think thats a great idea too!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Coming from "across the pond" and being one of the people that was interested in understanding why the club is set up like it is, perhaps I should expand on my thoughts. My questions were not to change the club, but to understand it. However, I think in the US it is not feasible to have two different clubs as their isn't a larget enough population of breeders in a small enough area to support two clubs, from what I am seeing. I love the breeding and health information I am learning from all the show type breeders. I don't see a problem with a dog show type show where one area is show breeds and the other is pets, basically two branches of an overall club. I think it would help promote the hobby, especially in the states. With the growth of the hobby also comes better consumer understand of proper care for mice, which is a good thing. If NMC wants to keep to a purly show type mice show, then so be it. I see nothing wrong with discussing the idea and gaining a better understanding of why NMC has made the decisions it has. The UK may very well be able to support two clubs and therefore expand the reaches of the hobby. The hobby is older there, you have a denser population, and better transportation options. For me to reach the closest shows here is like driving across Europe. You should see the look I got today when I asked for a live mouse trap. They got even stranger when I explained it is for a pet mouse.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

size is the problem.The dog ,cat,horse and a few other fancies are big enough to cater for both.The mouse club isn't.Neither is the rat fancy which used to be part of the mouse club but they have gone more the way of the pet fancy.Seldom bred litters,contracts for adopting a pup,careful rehoming etc,etc.The mouse club is more closely linked to the rabbit fancy and will not be accepting pet mice,there isn't sufficient room for both and pet keepers would destroy the club .


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Honestly, I hadn't seen anywhere in the other thread where anyone was suggesting changing NMC. This has come up time and again, but I really think this is simply a case of sensitivity. As I believe it was a discussion largely among American breeders, I don't really see what harm we could possibly do to NMC. Many miles of ocean make a good fence around the club.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would be interested in pursuing this...for example of the four members in the new midwest club, all of us prefer pet type or have limited exposure to show type....


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i wouldnt mind this as all my mice are mainly pet types, i find it so hard to get hold of the show types i want and all the shows are too far away for me as well


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

My post wasn't in response to any single thread or member, the lack of pet mice within the NMC has just become a bit of a theme in mouse discussion over recent months.

I certainly don't mean to make people with pet type mice feel ostracised in any way as we can all learn things from each other. It just seems to me that there are lots of people who like the pet-type mice, certainly enough to make a club work. It would probably be an attractive option for people who don't wish to cull, or only want to breed a few litters a year and take the time to enjoy them all as pets. Someone just needs to start it! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there did used to be a sort of halfway house between exhibition and pet clubs.I know John M judged at it and it was going for quite a few years.I think it was called fourpoints.I bet seawatch or white isle will remember it well.It was still running when I joined the club but folded soon after through lack of support I think.It might be different with the internet being so good at promoting things.It included g.pigs and rats and probably other stuff.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I am glad you posted this, Sarah. I freely admit that at the mo I have pet mice but I do want to breed "show" mice in the future and will join the NMC when I am in a position to do so. I however wouldn't want to "show" my pet mice because they are pets and not "show" mice. But the advice I have received on here has been invaluable. Everyone has been SO VERY HELPFUL! Thank you so much. I have learnt soo much on here. I now know and can see the difference between pet and show mice whereas before they all were just mice. I have had my eyes opened.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't breed show mice, but I took a look at the NMC site the other day just for fun. It was very obvious to me that it was for exhibition mice, so I don't see what people are complaining about. I agree, the club should not have to change their ways for that.

And if a pet mice club ever gets created, I will totally join it :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, there's been room specifically made for folks that just want to talk about and show pix of pet mousies! It's been there for months, and no one uses it! Why? Because this main part is where the action is! And I don't mind seeing the 'high born' show mousies. The knowledge base of show breeders comes from decades of experience and I've benefited from that very, very much.

If some of you are pining for rubbing electronic elbows only with pet mousies, you should use that section.

Personally, I like it here; I like it a lot.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the four points show is still running for any interested parties.It's a bit of a halfway house between showing and pet keeping as far as I can tell.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> the four points show is still running for any interested parties.It's a bit of a halfway house between showing and pet keeping as far as I can tell.


whats the contact details Sarah


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

contact Charlie Blandford,number is in the year book or he attends Swindon shows if you want to chat directly.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

All livestock specialist clubs that exhibit to a written standard, the NMC, the Rabbit and Cavy Fancies, started as pet clubs. A Gathering of a few people to enjoy a common interest. What is most interesting is that it soon became apparent that there clearly had to be a goal of some sort, for instance trying to breed an animal with better colour for instance, so that some sort of award could be given to an animal, rather than just "pretty "- you can clearly see how the major livestock fancies developed from there. All clubs that have ever been formed to show pets have failed due to lack of goals. Just what would you do at pet show? what would the schedule have as its classes ? why dont you breed to a standard !!!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I personally don't need anyone to tell me how great my pet mice are - I know. So I wouldn't need to join a pet mouse club, as Wight Isle Stud pointed out with pets its a matter of choice or preference - everyone has their own individual taste. However with show mice it is a whole different kettle of .... er fish, we have been told what we need to strive for to get the perfect mouse!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> I personally don't need anyone to tell me how great my pet mice are - I know.


 :thumbuo


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

There would have to be a standard created for pet type mice for much judging to occur, I'd think. I like the idea of a serious venue for nice graceful but sturdy pet type mice. Obviously there would be a standard of color quite easily, but body type is another issue..hmm....


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I know that in pet classes for cavies, animals are judged on condition, overall attractiveness and personality.
Though health/condition and personality do tend to win out, if you have a lovely healthy animal that loves people so much that they are curious and affectionate, they could be the yuckiest colour ever! Lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I think its pretty easy to distinguish tbh.

excuse me if i am missing something here, but

pet show = judged on qualities that would make the animal a good pet
exhibition = judged on the decreed standard for the particular variety

I don't get this whole 'pet type' 'show type' thing, i think its misleading language.

its a bit like the stud buck class i suppose, that is judged differently than other classes, i think?

TBH tho , I don't think there is enough room in the NMC for pet classes, its a tired argument now and one that always lands on the same side.

IF pet owners want a pet show, judged on qualities that would make the animal a good pet, then DO IT, no one is stopping you, its like all these pet owners are waiting around for the NMC to change its mind about pet classes. If you are struggling to know how to do it, its like this.

get 3 people together, form an unincorporated body with secretary treasurer and chair. open a bank account. (the process of opening an account will give you everything you need to form an unincorporated body) before anyone says you don't need to do this, think again or learn the hard way when you have to take money and there is no mechanism to handle it correctly. If it feels daunting, trust me it is easy , I used to open them all the time for people.

write the aims of the organisation and put together a standard to judge by.

find a venue, advertise!

if pet owners are really keen to do something like this then there you go.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I think you've hit the nail on the head Madhouse Stud. 

I really agree that we need to come up with better terms than 'pet typed' and 'show typed'. They don't make sense because they don't actually describe the animals.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

m137b said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head Madhouse Stud.
> 
> I really agree that we need to come up with better terms than 'pet typed' and 'show typed'. They don't make sense because they don't actually describe the animals.


Dont you all realise that you are describing the very process that evolves into a proper fancy...............like we already have ? "get a standard to judge by......" etc etc. This is why all pet shows have soon failed. You could of course have two classes, adult and u/8, perhaps four if you split the classes into sex. Of course, when judging is finished by 1045 you can all go home again. You could of course split the classes further, into say blacks, and whites. Excuse me we have this already !!!.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> m137b said:
> 
> 
> > I think you've hit the nail on the head Madhouse Stud.
> ...


I see you caught on to my train of thought Gary


----------

